# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Chevron Stripes Top, Walking Shorts and Hatt



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
May, 2013

CHEVRON STRIPES TOP, WALKING SHORTS and HAT

#6 and #8 US needles
Main Color: Multi-color cream with colored spots. 
Contrast Color: Lavender
Ring Markers

TOP (Make 2 - a front piece and a back piece). This top is knit from the bottom up to the shoulders. After binding off, you will sew the two shoulder pieces together for 2-3 stitches only. When sewing up the sides from the bottom up, leave 3 lavender stripes OPEN for the arm holes

With #8 needles and multi-color yarn, cast on 36 stitches.
Row 1: Increase in first stitch, knit 27, slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over knit stitch (PSSO), PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit 2 together, knit 26, increase in last stitch.

NOTE: You will always have 18 stitches before and after the center marker. You increase in the first stitch and then take away that extra stitch just BEFORE the marker (slip 1, knit 1, PSSO). You take away a stitch just AFTER the marker (knit 2 tog) and then you put it back on the last stitch when you increase.

Row 2: Purl, with no increase. Drop multi-color yarn.
With lavender, repeat Rows 1 and 2. Drop lavender.
Pick up multi-color and work Rows 1 and 2. 

NOTE: Carry the unused yarn down the side of your knitting for only two rows, then change colors and work two rows with the second colored yarn. This will form stripes as the garment makes a V shape down the front

Continue to alternate colors every 2 rows until you have 6 rows of the contrasting color (lavender) completed. Work Rows 1 and 2 with main color (multi-color), then knit 1 row, and bind off in knit.

SHORTS With #6 needles and lavender, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows. Increase on each side on EVERY KNIT ROW. Purl back, with no increase. Work until you have 60 stitches on the needle, ending with a purl row.
Knit 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit 30. Purl 1 row, slipping marker, with no increase.
Next Row: Knit and increase in first and last stitch across the row, AND increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. 4 stitches increased.
Purl, with no increase.
Continue until you have 76 stitches on needle.
Divide for Legs:

Knit 36, remove marker, TURN, purl back on the same 36 stitches for the first pant leg.
Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Drop lavender.
Attach multi-colored yarn and knit 2 rows.
With lavender, stockinet stitch for 2 rows.
With multi-colored yarn, knit 2 rows.
With lavender, knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. \Attach lavender and knit across the second pant leg. Purl back across the row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Drop lavender.
Attach multi-colored yarn and knit 2 rows.
With lavender, stockinet stitch for 2 rows.
With multi-colored yarn, knit 2 rows.
With lavender, knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit.

NOTE: Photo shows the chevron pattern on each pant leg. I thought it was a waste of time because the pant legs did not form a V like the top, so I didnt write out the instructions. The same thing happened with the hat, disappointing, so I didnt include the pattern here. For the hat, I worked a series of 14 stitches, with a center marker after the 7th stitch. I also put in a ring marker after the 14th stitch - just to let me know I had completed one pattern set. I worked 7 stitches, put in a center marker, worked the other 7 stitches, added another ring marker to mark the end of that pattern series, etc. across the row. I had a row of 56 stitches with a ring marker in the center of 14 stitches, and another ring marker at the end of the 14 th stitch - lots of markers across the row! The chevron did not work out very well on the hat.

HAT

With #6 needles and lavender, cast on 56 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 8 rows.
With multi-colored yarn, knit 2 rows.
With lavender yarn, stockinet stitch for 2 rows.
With mult-colored yarn, knit 2 rows.
With lavender yarn, stockinet stitch for 2 rows.
With multi-colored yarn, knit 2 rows.
With lavender yarn, work the crown of the hat, as follows:
*Knit 5, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
*Purl 4, purl 2 together, continue from * across the row.
*Knit 3, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
*Purl 2, purl 2 together, continue from * across the row.
*Knit 1, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Knit 2 together across the row. Cut yarn. Thread onto darning needle and pull through stitches remaining on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is so pretty, I like the coloured flecks in the cream/white yarn.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great design. I love the yarn :-D


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for another fabulous pattern!!! I can hardly wait to make it up for my girls, (my two dolls).


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome again Elaine.

Here it is in PDF format.

Enjoy, Happy Knitting.


Rhyanna


----------



## mybelle58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love love love it!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

MyBelle she also has one out with a coat.
You will find them by going to search

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns

The last comment you will find the links to the pdf version of the patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much. I love your designs as does my granddaughter.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW LOVELY THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much Elaine very nice again and thanks to Rhyanna for the download


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Great as always!!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Elaine (and Rhyanna) for another lovely design.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! Can't wait to make this for our church's silent auction!


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

This is lovely! Bravo and thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! It is in my "library" for future reference!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again my grands reap the benefit of your great patterns-thanks so much


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> May, 2013
> 
> ...


Very nice thanks for the pattern will have to try it :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely darling, thanks very much for sharing your fabulous patterns.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful - thank you!!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE Patterns. Now where do I purchase the doll?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The American Girl doll can be purchased at their website:
AmericanGirl.com. She is $100, with one outfit and a book that explains her "generation". The dolls come from the Victorian era, the Pioneer era, the Hippy era, World War II, modern day, Hawaiian, Indian Maiden, Hispanic, etc., and the book tells of the times, culture and customs.

All of us knitters here on the forum have purchased a "clone" doll to use as our models for the knitted outfits. These dolls can be purchased from the Mary Maxim catalog, Annie's Attic catalog, Nancy's Notions catalog and I think they are sold on eBay and at Amazon.com. (I know the Madame Alexander 18-inch clone dolls are on Amazon.com - I bought a red headed one.)

These clone dolls were selling for $14.95, then went up to $19.95, and now I see they are selling for $24.95 - but this is much less expansive than an original AG doll!

I know someone wrote on one of the threads here that Annie's Attic doesn't take international orders, but I think Mary Maxim does, and probably Amazon.com. I would check on this before you place an order.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Ladyfingers & Daeanarah, for the patterns & the pdf. I enjoy your patterns very much!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern for summer. Thanks for your generosity in sharing all your patterns with us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you once again Elaine and Rhyanna for the cute pattern and for the PDF to download it.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Merci pour ce beau partage. Magnifique!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Elaine, thank you for another adorable outfit. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Awesome again Elaine.
> 
> Here it is in PDF format.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the PDF Rhyanna


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for the information about A doll. I will try Mary Maxims site


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I really love this outfit. Thank you as always for being so generous in sharing your patterns! You have made us heroes to our little ones!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Renee You can also get the Springfield Doll via www.joann.com Elaine's Patterns will fit these dolls as well.
and if you get their newsletter, there are usually coupons in that email that you can use towards the purchase of the 18" Springfield doll.

Rhyanna


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for the information I will look at these sites


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

PATTERN CORRECTION:

Knitting4Friends sent me an emergency PM about the first set of instructions for the Chevron top. She said there must have been a typo - WRONG! The entire first sentence of instructions was WRONG! (Thanks for catching this K-4-F).

The instructions should read..........

With #8 needles and multi-colored yarn, cast on 36. (This is for the entire front of the garment). KNIT 18, PLACE CENTER MARKER, KNIT 18. Purl 1 row, slipping marker
Row 1: KNIT AND INCREASE IN THE FIRST STITCH, KNIT 14, SLIP 1, KNIT 1, PSSO (This should add up to 18 stitches, the total number needed for 1/2 of the front of the top).
Slip marker, KNIT 2 TOGETHER, KNIT 15, INCREASE IN LAST STITCH, (This will give you 18 stitches for the other 1/2 of the chevron top.

The "NOTE" that follows the original instructions should have been self-explanatory - mainly you will keep 18 stitches on both side of the marker AT ALL TIMES.

Sorry for this "glitch".....my fingers ran away from my brain. I with there was some way I could go in and edit the original pattern - anyone know how I can do this once it has been posted?


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

This is adorable. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

Unfortunately, once that first hour is up, there's no way to edit a post.

Here is the Corrected Pattern in PDF Format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the correction. Will put this with the pattern I have already printed out.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Han

I just pasted the corrections in the pdf pattern I had uploaded earlier. So this way its still original but with the paragraph "Correction" in red so that you can see what's been changed.

I hope this helps.

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Han
> 
> I just pasted the corrections in the pdf pattern I had uploaded earlier. So this way its still original but with the paragraph "Correction" in red so that you can see what's been changed.
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed this when I printed the pattern out. Decided to keep both copies anyway. Thanks for all your input into making it easier to get the patterns in printable form. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hanni

You are welcome. Elaine is the artist here and she does lovely work.

Rhyanna


----------

